# Drag Racing in the Steel City - SCH



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

This is something new to the Pittsburgh PA area. SCH hosted the first organized drag race last summer, and plan to do a few more this summer. This thread will be for general discussion for R/C Drag Racing for the Western PA area. For more drag racing information, check out www.steelcityhobbies.com. 
Mike!


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike when is the next race.


----------



## Mi[email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Heinz Field - This weekend*

Al,
We will be racing this coming Sunday, June 19th around 5PM. The race will be held at Heinz Field next to Gate "B" - same as last year. This will be a "Test N' Tune" and technically our 1st race of the season. We will be using the sports top "christmas" tree by RaceAmerica. This will be a bracket-racing format, which means you can race a T-Maxx against a Touring Car. Of course, there will be Nitro Rails and Electric Rails going head to head.
Mike




AStephens said:


> Mike when is the next race.


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike is that what gum ball is on your web site.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Gumball*

Al,
That is very perceptive of you! ha-ha Yes, when you see a "Gumball" on the home page of www.steelcityhobbies.com, that means there is a drag race that day, or soon. Instructions will be posted below the "gumball". If there are no instructions, the race will be that night after hours at our store in Bridgeville. I am using "Gumball" to bring back the memories of the Gumball Rally - but with Drag Racing. Almost like the sneaky days of "flashlight racing"... ...all for the fun. 
M




AStephens said:


> Mike is that what gum ball is on your web site.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Al,
> We will be racing this coming Sunday, June 19th around 5PM. The race will be held at Heinz Field next to Gate "B" - same as last year. This will be a "Test N' Tune" and technically our 1st race of the season. We will be using the sports top "christmas" tree by RaceAmerica. This will be a bracket-racing format, which means you can race a T-Maxx against a Touring Car. Of course, there will be Nitro Rails and Electric Rails going head to head.
> Mike


Mike - Are you going to use your new SPC cells in your rail? If it's not too much trouble I'd like to an electric rail the next time I travel to your shop.

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Tom,
Yes, all 12 3300's! Should be interesting. 
We have a wide selection right now. I just picked up a Team Walbern rail for myself that I hope to get together soon! I will provide a list of links soon here on HobbyTalk for R/C Drag Racing.
See ya at the track!
Mike



SPC said:


> Mike - Are you going to use your new SPC cells in your rail? If it's not too much trouble I'd like to an electric rail the next time I travel to your shop.
> 
> Tom


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

hey mike
i was gonna shoot out there for the race you guys originally were having to play with my new 20 cell rail , i took the days off of work an all but since the date was changed no way to make it out... let me know when you guys are planning to run again ill come down to run with you guys some... albie niziolek
12 time national rc drag champion
2004 ieda sg champion
world record 1.876 with 6 cells 1.862 non backed up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Albie,
Thanks for the note! We are still planning on running that weekend, but only on Sunday the 17th. We are racing this Sunday too - even though it is Fathers Day... We will be running around 5-6pm for a little bit. Keep posted to the website for updates! We will have a few races this summer.
Do you have any pictures of your rail? Sounds hot!
Mike



albie said:


> hey mike
> i was gonna shoot out there for the race you guys originally were having to play with my new 20 cell rail , i took the days off of work an all but since the date was changed no way to make it out... let me know when you guys are planning to run again ill come down to run with you guys some... albie niziolek
> 12 time national rc drag champion
> 2004 ieda sg champion
> world record 1.876 with 6 cells 1.862 non backed up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*June 19 Results*

Here are the high points from todays racing:

*Best Reaction Time: RT*
Tony Palmerine - 29.72 MPH; 3.648 ET; 0.408 RT

*Top Speed*
Nitro Mike Whittington - 61.48 MPH ; 2.239 ET; 0.712 RT

*Best Elapsed Time: ET*
Nitro Mike Whittington - 61.48 MPH ; 2.239 ET; 0.712 RT

*Best Wreck*
Nitro Mike Whittington - Hands down! Completely distroyed his Electric Rail, wiping out the speed trap - nothing left in tact. Nice work Nitro!

For a complete spreadsheet on times, etc. : http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/Summer05/DragRacing/Results6.19.htm

Mike!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*July 10 - 4:00 @ Heinz Feild*

GUMBALL
Heinz Field Test N' Tune at 4:00PM
Gate B
$5 to get your time sheet!

Anyone can race! Bring your rod, truck or whatever - as long as it is R/C and 1/10th: 1/18th: 1/8th

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Steel City Regionals*

This Sunday is the biggest RC Drag race of the year for Pittsburgh PA. 
Anyone can race and you can race anything you bring! 
When: Sunday
Time: 10am - test n tune Noon: Racing quals Eliminations around 1:30
Where: Heinz Field, Gate B parking lot
Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*July 17 results for Steel City Regionals*

Here are the high points from racing at Heinz Field:

*Best Reaction Time: RT*
Matt Huly - 22.2 MPH; 4.678 ET; 0.523 RT

*Top Speed*
Nitro Mike Whittington - 50.95 MPH ; 2.438 ET; 0.738 RT

*Best Elapsed Time: ET*
Nitro Mike Whittington - 50.95 MPH ; 2.438 ET; 0.738 RT

*Best Wreck*
Nitro Mike Whittington - For the second big event in a row, Nitro had a nice "jump" at the end jumping over the sensor jump, getting nice air, and landing in a roll. Not too much damage, but looked good!

For a complete spreadsheet on times, etc. : http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/Summer05/DragRacing/resultsJuly17.htm

Video: http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Video05/DragRacingHFJuly05.mov


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Heinz Field - Rib Fest*

*Heinz Field Rib Fest / R/C Drag Race?*
We are working on an R/C venue at Heinz Field for the 1st week of September. We are being pulled in several directions. Some want Drag Racing; others want Touring Car Racing... Both take tremendous amounts of time to set-up, run, and tear-down... 
We have the space to do one, or maybe both venues. If anyone has any comments or suggestions, please post!
We would be racing everything from 1/10th scale down... 
Monster Trucks: T-Maxx, REVO, E-Maxx, Savage, etc...
Touring Cars: All
Dragsters: All
Mini-Trucks: All
Keep posted to the SCH website for details!
Mike


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a question, how much shutdown area do you have.
I have a rocket powered rc dragster, it has run 131mph in .9 sec., but I need at least 400' of shutdown.
If you have that much room I would be interested in making a trip to your strip
Butch


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Butch,
We have about 400'... that should be enough if we race at Heinz Field. If we race at the stadium while other events are going on, the shutdown area would most likely be reduced to 200'... if not less. 

That is cool as hell... We got to hook this up! We want to do at least 2 more events, but the schedule is filling up quickly. Keep it tight in checking the website... Thanks for the post!

Mike




Butch said:


> I have a question, how much shutdown area do you have.
> I have a rocket powered rc dragster, it has run 131mph in .9 sec., but I need at least 400' of shutdown.
> If you have that much room I would be interested in making a trip to your strip
> Butch


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Is the Heinz Field event on for early September?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes, we are waiting for Heinz to get back to us with an exact date! Soon! 
Thanks



RcDinge said:


> Is the Heinz Field event on for early September?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Heinz Field Rib Fest - Drag & Touring Car Race - Labor Day Weekend*

Guys (and girls)... I have been getting swamped with emails and phone calls about drag racing at Heinz Field on Labor Day weekend. 

I spoke with Heinz Field and they do want us. The problem is that we can race for sure on Monday, Sept. 4th. Sunday is tough because of a MLB Pirates Baseball game going on just across the lot. The weekend is a Rib Fest so there will be plenty of eating festivities along side of R/C. We are also planning on Touring Car racing. SCH will have a booth set up on Sunday and Monday with R/C stuff, and demonstrations, etc. It would be best to keep posted here or on the SteelCityHobbies website for greater details.
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/HeinzFieldSeptember05.shtml

*Heinz Field Rib Fest Drag Race*
When: Monday, September 5, 2005
Detail: Track opens around 10-11, Racing at Noon
Where: Heinz Field Lot A – North East side of stadium Gate B
Why: For fun of course
Who: R/C Drag Racers AND Touring Cars
What: Drag Racing and Touring Car racing. You can drag any R/C car except for rocket powered. (All within reason due to large crowds)

Times and date subject to change

Mike


----------



## AStephens (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking forward to a new hot season on the strip!


----------



## slaz (Jan 13, 2006)

Look Out Nitro, Theres Going To Be A New Shierf In Town!!!!!!!
What Did You Say Your Record Is, Or Should I Say Was. 
I'll Show You Boys That I Can Do More Than Go 1-2-3-turn Left.
That Goes For Frank To.
What Class Do You Run? I Want To Male Sure I'm In It.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

hi whern are you guy drag racing in pitts this year email me at [email protected] subject drag racing later john


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Our schedule is almost set... just working around some BIG events coming up in June and July. Keep posted to the website as well! www.steelcityhobbies.com. Should be a good year!
MR



JRN said:


> hi whern are you guy drag racing in pitts this year email me at [email protected] subject drag racing later john


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi guy well i got a prostock coming in 2 weeks so let me know .
when the next drag race is and i be there .WHAT RULES do you guys use . for pro stock lmk and later John


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Cool about the ProStock! 
We are going to post our schedule in about a week. Also, when you see a "gumball" graphic appear on our website home page, that means there is a secret Drag Race that day... info will be just under the gumball. 
Our first BIG event will be down at Heinz Field at Thunder in the Burgh... that is just around the corner and usually a very exciting time. 
Oh, there is one event coming up at the end of May in the South Hills... this will be a great drag race that is at a huge car show and Fair. I believe it will be a no cost to run too! 
As far as rules, we try to match up cars, trucks, etc. as best we can. For Pro Stock and Rails, etc. we try to stick to closer rules which are followed by the IMDRA and/or the IEDA. We have a few dragsters on display at the shop and have been getting a lot of feedback! We are trying to have at least 1 organized event per month at least as SCH has a very busy schedule as it is!
Keep posted to the website! www.steelcityhobbies.com
MR



JRN said:


> Hi guy well i got a prostock coming in 2 weeks so let me know .
> when the next drag race is and i be there .WHAT RULES do you guys use . for pro stock lmk and later John


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*R/C SWAP MEET this weekend at SCH*

*SWAP MEET at Steel City Hobbies*

Just a friendly reminder - SWAP MEET for all your R/C stuff will be at SCH this Sunday from 12 Noon to 4! 
People will filter in when we open at 10am - so make sure you do not miss out on any good deals! ...or come to sell your Spring Cleaning gear!

$5 for an area (pit spot) to sell your stuff! 

Good Luck and happy hunting!

MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*May 20th - FREE Test N' Tune*

Test N' Tune in the South Hills of Pittsburgh coming up on May 20th. There will also be Off-Road R/C racing as well with hand-out cars for people to give it a try. This is a carnival setting and should be fun.

We may have a Money race coming up in July at Heinz Field so keep tuned.

www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*T-Series Race Series starts Saturday!*

*T-Series Race Series starts this Saturday!*
This is for Indoor Carpet only! (Test N' Tune coming up on 5.20.6)
FREE Steelers T-Shirt ($25.00 value) when you sign up for R/C Racing starting this Saturday. This is a Steelers T-Series that will run for the next few weeks! Be sure to collect all T-shirts including possible wild-card gifts! 1 per person/raceday.

For more info: www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The "Test-N-Tune" on May 20th may be canceled. The "new" pavement has not been laid down - yet. We are not sure if the facility construction company will be ready or not. There will however, be off-road racing and Heli demonstrations.

If anything changes, we will post again - it is always a good idea to check the website for the latest details as that is where they appear first.

T-Series Carpet racing starts this weekend at SCH. - Free Steelers T-shirt with signup.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Weekend "Carnival" canceled*

Well, with the bad weather this week and the constuction being behind at the location where we "WERE" supposed to race... it looks like they have not put down a flat surface YET... this is beyond our control. SORRY! We really wanted to kick the season off with a brand new surface to run on - all for FREE! 
We will still have off-road racing open to anyone who has a RC car... and we will have TRAXXAS Rustlers for loaners to try your hand for free. And lastly, we will have Airplane and Helicopter demonstrations which are always very cool! Free food, free entry... free R/C! What else can you ask for?!!!
More info: www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Thunder In The Burg*

*THUNDER IN THE BURG* 
Coming June 9, 10 and 11
Racing at Heinz Field. 
R/C Drag Racing

www.steelcityhobbies.com for more info!

There will be REAL Drag Racing as well.
R/C Vs. Real Drag cars
R/C Vs. R/C

R/C track is set to 1/10th scale - we will run most sizes from 1/18th to 1/10 to 1/8 scale models. We can run ANYTHING on the full scale strip. 

We will run anything from R/C trucks down to a Mini-T! No speed limit!
Last years record at Heinz field was around 68MPH in a scale quarter mile!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Thunder in the Burgh - Update*

Thunder in the Burgh is coming to Heinz Field and PNC Park this Friday afternoon and will run through Sunday afternoon.

Steel City Hobbies will have the R/C Drag Strip set up on Sunday, June 11th from 11am thru 4pm. 

The faster cars will be paired up with the REAL FULL SCALE cars on the main strip to try their hand at beating a real car. I did it 2 years ago! Nitro Mike has the current speed record of around 70mph (that is in 132' ladies) with his electric car. He has a few things up his sleeve this year with his Nitro stuff... 

*FREE R/C Drag Racing for anyone who dares to show up.* 
You can race just about anything!! From trucks to dragsters. If it is too big, we will put you out on the big boys strip - no problem. 

Everyone will have to pay a $10 admission fee, which gets you into the whole facility. You will be able to view the real drag racing as well as shopping around the booths and Coke-a-Cola Great Hall in Heinz Field! It is a great deal! The event runs all weekend and looks to be of record size!

For more and updated information, check out www.steelcityhobbies.com
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Thunder in the Burgh! - Results*

Wow... what a great weekend... so much Drag Racing! From real to R/C. 
The R/C flying was pretty awesome as well... SCH did an impressive job with the flying - thanks to Crazy John! (Price) The R/C Drag racing was a lot of fun. My secret weapon "would have" crushed any car, but I had some micro-switching problems.  Nitro Mike Whittington was on the REAL strip and waiting for the lights to drop... but his gearbox blew when they hit green! John Price took the win and advanced to the big event - racing a REAL car... I picked the real car to race - I should have picked the Monte Carlo because I did not know that Camaro was so hopped up! Sorry John! Ha-ha I am sure I could have beaten it IF my secret weapon was functional.
For pictures and video - www.steelcityhobbies.com
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes, the FREE T-Shirt deal is still on for every Saturday - raceday - each person who enters a race gets a FREE Steelers T-Shirt! 

Heli seminar tomorrow at SCH with JR's Ron Osinski - awesome flying from nitro to electric. Starts at High Noon!


----------



## butchg (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi guys.. There are three of us in Jamestown, NY that want to start coming down when ever you have the drag races... My son and I both have Prostocks and other cars to run and my friend will be running in bracket.. We might even have three prostocks to run if the other one gets here in time. If there is not enough for a class we will do some demo runs with them.. We are just getting into it so it will be our first race.. We race oval and now want to drag race. It will be a blast from the sounds of what you have done in the past..

Hope to have a race in July.. I see it is on the web site on the 22nd, is that still a good date? Will work for us.

Bad Butch Racing


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Mike when the next drag in the burgh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Guys...
Well, Nitro made the schedule and it says the 22nd. To tell you the truth, I am working in NY and have been VERY busy working - I left the RC Drag stuff up to Nitro. You guys should EMail Nitro to keep him on track! [email protected] is Nitro Mike Whittington's email at the shop. He claims he has a secret weapon to keep everyone from beating his record. lol :lol: 
MR


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Vintage Grand Prix - R/C Madness*

*Steel City Hobbies*
_2006 Vintage Grand Prix_

http://www.miniofpittsburgh.com/ and www.steelcityhobbies.com team up again -- this time to raise money for charity!

Mini of Pittsburgh and Steel City Hobbies team up at this year's Vintage Grand Prix in Pittsburgh, PA. SCH is very happy to participate in this year's Vintage Grand Prix located in Schenley Park, Pittsburgh.

For direct information:http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2006Files/VintageGrandPrix.shtml

* Saturday, July 15 - Schenley Park, Pittsburgh PA - Flying and R/C racing

_Keynotes:_
Try your hand at R/C racing for $3 - 100% of the money goes to the VGP charity! (If you have a car, bring it to add to the excitement - for free!)
100% of all proceeds of T-Shirt sales go to the Vintage Grand Prix charity! 
Free demonstrations of R/C cars, planes and very cool nitro powered helicopters!!!! 
*DO NOT MISS THIS!*

_Directions:_
How to find SCH at the Vintage Grand Prix - MAP - http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Flyers/ShenleyParkMap.pdf
From Pittsburgh, follow Forbes Avenue, make a right at Schenley Drive and follow MAP to German Hill!
:wave:


----------



## A/Fuel (Nov 8, 2005)

SCH

Nice to see you guys growing the hobby/sport of RC and RC drag racing....

Congrats Mike and Nitro at SCH. We have received a couple of hits on forums at www.imdra.com about rc drag racing in PA area and we have sent them your way. Great to see NY/NJ getting involved.

All the best.

If you are interested ins eeing or particapting in RC drag racing in California (North and South) feel free to contact me at [email protected]. With two orgs running monthly races in Rialto and Hayward...

A/Fuel

Jeff
Northern California Drag Association


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Jeff!
Thanks for the post... We have a few interested in R/C Drag Racing... but it is not as widespread as we would like. We have a lot of fun at the larger events we play such as Thunder in the Burgh... Every year we put on a race, the more fun we have.
We have a few events up our sleeve for the East Coast so keep posted to the site.
Mike!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey!
I would like to have at least one more R/C Drag Race at Heinz Field before the cold weather hits... I was thinking in a few weeks - October? Anyone interested? Keep posted to the website for any last minute postings.

Also, HUGE Sale at SCH this weekend during the Oval Nationals. C'mon down to check it out!

MR


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Mike, I am bringing my rocket powered dragster this weekend, Nitrotold me at the warm up race we might be able to fire it off.
Butch


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Mike let me know i be there with my pro stock and my brother Joe is working on his also email me at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Butch,
Bummer we did not get to run your dragster... next time ? Thanks for coming down for the Brushless Nationals! Results are posted on the site!
MR



Butch said:


> Mike, I am bringing my rocket powered dragster this weekend, Nitrotold me at the warm up race we might be able to fire it off.
> Butch


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Right on!
www.steelcityhobbies.com will have the latest!  I'll let ya know soon as we figure something out!
MR



JRN said:


> Hi Mike let me know i be there with my pro stock and my brother Joe is working on his also email me at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*2007*

R/C Drag Racing has been quiet! Well, snow on the ground does not help - but it is not forgotten! We will have a few R/C Drag Races when the weather gets warmer. We will also be doing a few shows at Pittsburgh Raceway Park when the real drag racing season opens. And of course, the R/C Drag Race at Thunder in the Burg - at Heinz Field! That is always a fun time with the R/C cars as well as the REAL cars. 
Keep posted to www.steelcityhobbies.com for more information.
MR


----------



## HOOD#31 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mike,
I might need to get me one of them.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

We will set you up bro!



HOOD#31 said:


> Mike,
> I might need to get me one of them.....


----------



## HOOD#31 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mike, there any rules? If so where might i see them? lol I want to see the real deal that you bought.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Dan,

There are a few rules. We try to refer to sanctioned bodies such as the RODS and IMDRA, etc... There is a LOT of information at RCDrags.com as well!

I had my 1st engine on the dyno yesterday - 712 HP wth 715 lbs of Torque - a square motor!

MR



HOOD#31 said:


> Mike, there any rules? If so where might i see them? lol I want to see the real deal that you bought.....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Dan,
> 
> There are a few rules. We try to refer to sanctioned bodies such as the RODS and IMDRA, etc... There is a LOT of information at RCDrags.com as well!
> 
> ...


Just stay away from the square tires.lol :wave:


----------



## HOOD#31 (Feb 15, 2007)

That's SWEEEEET Mike !!!!! Thanks for the sites,i will look at the rules, and get me one. When you gonna have the real deal in the area?? I wanna see it. lol 

Dan


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

Mike! When is the r/c's drag racing at Pennsylvania Speedway? I like to go to it and may run in it too.
Johnny


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Good question! Nitro Mike Whittington is in charge of that again this year... he makes the schedule.... when I am in town, I can hold a gumball race. 
Call or email nitro to get him going!


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Mike so when are you going to have a drag race down the drag strip { pitt's race way }


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh, not soon enough! If we had more interest, we would do more drag racing! 

Mike!



JRN said:


> Hi Mike so when are you going to have a drag race down the drag strip { pitt's race way }


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Mike let me know when i'm down the drag strip evey week end Later John


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey Mike,

Didn't know how else to contact you, but is there a summer racing schedule? I looked all over your web page, and to be hoest it is very confussing. One place it talks about new floors and carpe, and the the other it says there is a summer series. But then somewhere else it says you are doing outside touring racing and drag racing, so what is the real deal??????


----------



## JRN (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi out there we need to have a drag race some where some time i got my pro stock readly to go and no where to run it later John


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

not sure how far you are from it ..but Mark Price has been having races at Englishtown Raceway Park once in a while....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Derailed Drag Racing*

Hey!
Our 2007 Summer Drag Racing schedule has been messed up for a few reasons...
The main one is that at Heinz Field, they are building a Sub-Way station where we used to race! The other is that I work in NY and am unable to get anything organized that would actually work! And lastly, the guy I wanted to take this over while I was away - has a new job - but still works part time at SCH. 
Hopefully we can get something going in Sept/Oct...
We are always open to suggestions ya know! Thanks for posting!
By the way, we wanted to do something with a sanctioned drag racing event this year, such as with Mark Price, etc. but with my NY job and the construction at Heinz Field, we were derailed!
MR


----------

